# This was very cool........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was in my garage, sitting at my work bench that faces a large window on the side of my garage. I was on the phone speaking with a friend. 

Lo & behold, a fox comes trotting up the area on the side of our garage. It stops and freezes in place, right in front of my window. It's looking over at some bushes by our neighbor's house. It's standing there for about 10-15 seconds or so. 

We've lived in AZ. since 1984, and this was the 1st time I've ever seen a fox on our property. I've seen fox from a distance, but never this close. It couldn't have been any further than 8' away. 

Anyways, it was a nice surprise. I told my wife of the sighting as well. Good things our cats are now indoor cats.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a seasonal cabin down in Dutchess county.When I first retired and still lived in NYC I would spend the entire summer there.I started seeing a mother and 2 kits wandering around almost every evening.I started tossing them fried chicken leftovers.They apparently loved it,would come by every night.After the first summer the mother disappeared but the 2 young would come by for their chicken.I was eating fried chicken from the supermarket everyday,put on about 60 lbs over that summer,lol.So the next year there was only one left.He would sit about 20 yds from the cabin and watch for me.I'd stand outside eating a piece and he would wait til I tossed it.He wouldnt pick it up til I stepped back onto my patio and walk by and grab it.He got to the point where he would be about 10 ft or so away from me and wait for his chow.Wanted to see if I could get him to take it by hand but he stopped coming by when I got my first hound.It was an interesting couple of summers.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

May or may not be fact, but I'd heard that Fox is one animal that is easily susceptible to Rabies.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Many animals are susceptible to rabies.I once shot a rabid woodchuck,didnt have him tested but the way he was acting sure looked rabid.Rabid or crazy,either way he had to go.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Anyways, it was a nice surprise. I told my wife of the sighting as well.


So let me get this straight.... you told your Wife you were watching a beautiful Fox out your window?

How hard did she smack you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So let me get this straight.... you told your Wife you were watching a beautiful Fox out your window?
> 
> How hard did she smack you?


Naw......she got over being jealous many years ago.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

stokes said:


> Many animals are susceptible to rabies.I once shot a rabid woodchuck,didnt have him tested but the way he was acting sure looked rabid.Rabid or crazy,either way he had to go.


+1


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My Wife supports a "Cat Colony", semi-feral Cat's that she feeds daily. We live trapped the six of them and had them spayed and neutered and of course. Rabies shot's. We live in the woods so after a short time Raccoons and the occasional Opossum would visit at night for a free meal. My Wife started taking up the food at night to discourage this but sometimes would forget. I was walking out the front door at about 4 o'clock one Summer and there was a large Raccoon walking unsteadily near the side of the house. Instead of running away he walked toward me, this just doesn't happen. He had foamy drool hanging from hit mouth. Oh S***! I never shoot animals unless I eat them, but this was a big exception. I opened the safe and grabbed the first gun that came to hand a Chinese AKS 7.62 X 39 MM and ran outside an popped him in the chest. It did NOT stop him. The second round did. I called our Vet and he said to burn the carcass and that we and our animals were safe, but watch for other wold animals. That was eight years ago and I haven't seen a sick animal since.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tangof said:


> My Wife supports a "Cat Colony", semi-feral Cat's that she feeds daily. We live trapped the six of them and had them spayed and neutered and of course. Rabies shot's. We live in the woods so after a short time Raccoons and the occasional Opossum would visit at night for a free meal. My Wife started taking up the food at night to discourage this but sometimes would forget. I was walking out the front door at about 4 o'clock one Summer and there was a large Raccoon walking unsteadily near the side of the house. Instead of running away he walked toward me, this just doesn't happen. He had foamy drool hanging from hit mouth. Oh S***! I never shoot animals unless I eat them, but this was a big exception. I opened the safe and grabbed the first gun that came to hand a Chinese AKS 7.62 X 39 MM and ran outside an popped him in the chest. It did NOT stop him. The second round did. I called our Vet and he said to burn the carcass and that we and our animals were safe, but watch for other wold animals. That was eight years ago and I haven't seen a sick animal since.


At our former house, we had raccoons visit frequently. Skunks as well. None of them though showed any signs of having rabies.

Our former house is still up for sale and on the market. We still have two cats staying there. We go over daily to feed and water them. That, and to check on the house as well.

We have two cats here at our new to us house. They are now both indoor cats. We plan on bringing the two other cats over here in the near future. They are outdoor cats, and we are in the process of erecting an outdoor compound for them that will protect them from the wildlife around here. We just have to make sure that they won't be able to get out of it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Feral cats are treated as vermin around these parts. They are good enough hunters to take grouse and pheasants as well as song birds. I have had a big feral tom beating the hell out of my fluffy little tabby. He must have been on life #8 when he saw me looking at him through that scope.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Feral cats are treated as vermin around these parts. They are good enough hunters to take grouse and pheasants as well as song birds. I have had a big feral tom beating the hell out of my fluffy little tabby. He must have been on life #8 when he saw me looking at him through that scope.
> 
> GW


We have still have six, you couldn't call them even semi Feral now. Too fat and lazy to chase anything like a game bird. They do kill, but don't eat Mice. They lay them on the deck as a present.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

When I first moved into this house my neighbor was feeding the feral cats.Problem I had was that they were eating at her place and using my backyard as a litter box and my hound was eating the cat crap.Almost everyday she would ask me if I smelled skunk.So one day I said to her,Fran if you keep feeding the skunks they'll keep coming back.She says,I dont feed the skunks,I feed the poor cats.I said,well you better put up a no skunks allowed sign then.It took a few seconds to sink in and she asks do you think skunks will eat cat food?She finally gave up feeding them after her husband and her dog got sprayed one night.The cats continued coming around for a while and my hound killed 2 of them.Havent seen any cats for 3 yrs now,good riddance.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

We have* many* foxes in the Suburban town of Virginia Beach. Had one that came out back that did have rabies. I was calling Crows one day in my back yard while sitting on a porch. I usally can get a few dozen that go crazy. One day I was calling and a Bobcat jumped over the fence and came running. Very Strange. 
We also get a few rabid raccoons.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

North Carolina drops treats with rabies drugs in them in the National Forest areas every year. I have several fox families live on the mountain because coyotes die of natural causes, hole in head it natural they die. I keep 5 semi feral cats in the barn to control rodents with the help of 2 big black snakes. I have seen a bobcat and heard cougars and 1 bear make a mistake coming near the barn he won't make any more mistakes


----------

